# srixon trispeed ball



## bignev (Jul 26, 2009)

Tried the srixon trispeed ball for the first time last week over 1 round, seemed ok and probably slightly better than the 333 that I play. Anyone out there used them for a while and have any feed back. Thanks


----------



## colint (Jul 26, 2009)

I've just started using them and pleased so far, distance seems OK but on the green they're excellent


----------



## DavidPotts (Dec 15, 2009)

If you are an 8 handicap you should try the ZStar or the ZStar x, very good balls and a little cheaper than the really high end balls.


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 16, 2009)

I used to use them until I started on the Bridgestones.

I tend to use up all the 'cheaper' balls that I have over the winter. But come the summer, the Trispeeds will find their way back into my bag. I really liked them for the short game especially.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2009)

They are a good all-round ball. I used some when they first came out and won a couple of comps with one! Decent level of spin, good distance, but the feel off the club was likie butter - a good mixture. Worth using.


----------

